# First Sports Car, First Audi



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello all,

Picked up my mk3 TT a few days ago. Safe to say I'm in love! Never thought I could get a car like this but my Leon ballooned in value and acted as my deposit! I'll post a wee picture below. Went for the 1.8 as it was same engine in my Leon and more than enough for me. Loving having a manual again, also.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Very Nice Enjoy the New ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

